# Gabby Giffords



## peach174 (May 18, 2011)

Today Gabby goes into surgery to have her skull sewn back on. I hope all goes well for her.
It has been truly amazing how fast she made such progress.


----------



## Dabs (May 18, 2011)

*I agree!!!!!
I was amazed at how quickly she started to recover, talking and moving her hands and then walking~
She definitely has a lot of strength and courage and I'm happy to see that she saw her hubby make his space trip *


----------



## Caroljo (May 18, 2011)

She's such a strong woman....God Bless her!!


----------



## westwall (May 18, 2011)

It's good to see her recover so quickly.  It's a shame the shooter is still breathing however.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 18, 2011)

To bad the idiot didn't aim better.


----------



## Cal (May 18, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> To bad the idiot didn't aim better.



My first addition to the ignore list.. .. Congrats, Fucktard.

God Bless the lady.. She's a trooper.


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2011)

Amazing woman

Wish her a full recovery


----------



## Intense (May 18, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> To bad the idiot didn't aim better.



Fuck Off.


----------



## westwall (May 18, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> To bad the idiot didn't aim better.



Piss Off!


----------



## Big Hoss (May 18, 2011)

Cal said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > To bad the idiot didn't aim better.
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 18, 2011)

Intense said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > To bad the idiot didn't aim better.
> ...


----------



## westwall (May 18, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...






Yes, you are a classic loon, now go away.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 18, 2011)

Naw. I just hate politicians and have the balls to say so. I am not some whiney punk who says one thing and believes another like so many....


----------



## Dabs (May 18, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> To bad the idiot didn't aim better.



*Are you fucking nuts??
Maybe the shooter should have aimed at you!
What a crappy thing to say about someone like Gabby Giffords.....good lord *


----------



## Dabs (May 18, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Naw. I just hate politicians and have the balls to say so. I am not some whiney punk who says one thing and believes another like so many....



*Not all politicians are bad and on the wrong side of doing things.
Jesus Christ, I'm sure you have plenty that hate you!*


----------



## westwall (May 18, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Naw. I just hate politicians and have the balls to say so. I am not some whiney punk who says one thing and believes another like so many....






Politician she may be but she is still a human being and while I don't agree with her politics to wish for the death of someone you don't know who is not immediately threatening you is plain fucked up.  As are you.


----------



## georgephillip (May 18, 2011)

Giffords called a 2001 visit to Israel a turning point in her life. That same year Israeli forces killed 103 children, 31 by head shots.

And there wasn't always a firefight raging that allowed Israel and its apologists to claim "human shields."

*Alison Weir:*

*"I remember seeing one little brain-dead boy* when I was in Gaza in February of 2001; long before any rockets had been fired out of this already assaulted enclave. Its not a sight you forget, regardless of the name or nationality.

"A 2009 article in the UK Telegraph entitled 'Bullets in the brain, shrapnel in the spine: the terrible injuries suffered by children of Gaza,' investigated a situation in which doctors at a hospital near Gaza were 'almost overwhelmed by the number of Palestinian children needing treatment for bullet wounds to their heads.'/2/

"The article began: 'On just one day last week staff at the El-Arish hospital in Sinai were called to perform sophisticated CAT brain scans on a nine-year-old, two 10-year-olds and a 14-year-old  each of whom had a bullet still lodged in their brain, after coming under fire during the Israeli ground assault on Gaza.'

"Asked about the nature of these shootings, a physician replied:

'I can't precisely decide whether *these children are being shot at as a target*, but in some cases the bullet comes from the front of the head and goes towards the back, so I think the gun has been directly pointed at the child.'"  

Alison Weir: Shot in the Head


----------



## California Girl (May 18, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Naw. I just hate politicians and have the balls to say so. I am not some whiney punk who says one thing and believes another like so many....



Hating someone just because of their political beliefs is quite stupid. I have absolutely no respect for the vast majority of politicians but I would not wish any of them dead. They're people... with families. 

Idiot.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 18, 2011)

westwall said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Naw. I just hate politicians and have the balls to say so. I am not some whiney punk who says one thing and believes another like so many....
> ...




So everyone here who wished death on Bin Laden who they did not know and was not immediately threatening them is fucked up? Well ok. I still hate politicians and think they are the scum of the earth. I would care less if they all died....


----------



## Ernie S. (May 18, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Ernie S. (May 18, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Naw. I just hate politicians and have the balls to say so. I am not some whiney punk who says one thing and believes another like so many....



I hate to be a nitt picker, but you forgot the "s" in likes.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 18, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Cal said:
> ...



Well....nothing


----------



## Big Hoss (May 18, 2011)

Ernie S. said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Naw. I just hate politicians and have the balls to say so. I am not some whiney punk who says one thing and believes another like so many....
> ...



No I didn't...read the entire thing.


----------



## Intense (May 18, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



How do you wish something like that on another Human Being? You are one Fucked up Puppy. Don't let me interrupt you Fucking Off.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 18, 2011)

Intense said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Wow some serious hypocrites here...who here wished death on Bin Laden? I am guessing about 90% of the posters here.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 18, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



Sorry about that.


----------



## Valerie (May 18, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> To bad the idiot didn't aim better.






That's TOO BAD, asshole.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 18, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



I did. It says "no one like me". It's apparent that you forgot the "s" in "likes".


----------



## Big Hoss (May 18, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > To bad the idiot didn't aim better.
> ...



Alright grammar nazi.


----------



## Intense (May 18, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



Actually I would have been fine with, Arrest, Life imprisonment, and if he had an epiphany, and reformed, all the better. You should continue to Fuck off until it falls off, do the earth a favor and don't procreate, if it's not already too late.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 18, 2011)

Intense said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Already procreated...maybe me and the wife will have a few more just to piss off the liberals.


----------



## Valerie (May 18, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...






Naah I just have this thing for busting the chops of assholes whenever the mood strikes me...


----------



## Big Hoss (May 18, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...


Ah then we are gonna get to know each other real well then.


----------



## westwall (May 18, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...






Let's compare the two shall we?  Giffords - duly elected congress person from Arizona who represented her constituents in Washington.  

Bin Laden - Head of terrorist operation that vowed to kill and in fact did set in motion an action that killed 3,000 people.  Hmmmmm, yep they certainly look the same to me.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 18, 2011)

westwall said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Oh so now we get to pick and choose who we think should be killed? Damn you libs keep changing your story first it was anyone and now its just anyone you don't like.


----------



## Valerie (May 18, 2011)

> Doctors used a hard plastic implant to cover a hole in Congresswoman Gabrielle Giffords' skull on Wednesday, the latest milestone in her recovery from an assassination attempt and a procedure that experts say will improve her quality of life.
> 
> A gunman shot her in the head more than four months ago in Tucson, Arizona, and doctors had to remove a portion of her skull to relieve pressure on her brain.
> 
> ...


----------



## jillian (May 18, 2011)

Intense said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > To bad the idiot didn't aim better.
> ...



he's just another troll... 

seems we attract them like flies now.


----------



## westwall (May 18, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...






Yeah right Mr. non sequiter.  Giffords had not killed anyone nor was she advocating it.  Bin Laden had and was.  I can understand how a poor nitwit like you can't figure out the difference though.  Oh, and check around I am far more conservative then you, no one on this board has ever accused me of being a liberal, quite the opposite in fact.  I just actually care about people unlike you.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 18, 2011)

westwall said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



So you have proof that Bin Laden himself killed someone? Mmk. You are correct on 2 things I am not a retarded CONservative I am a Racial Socialist 2. I could care less about anyone but me and my kids and wife.


----------



## georgephillip (May 19, 2011)

Giffords and her astronaut husband have helped commit atrocities onl thousands of innocent human beings from Gaza to Baghdad.

"In December 1987, Kelly became a naval aviator and received initial training on the A-6E attack aircraft. He was then assigned to VA-115 (Attack Squadron 115) in Atsugi, Japan, and made two deployments to the Persian Gulf on the aircraft carrier USS Midway flying 39 combat missions in Operation Desert Storm..."

Mark Kelly (astronaut) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*From the New England Journal of Medicine:*

"These results provide strong evidence that the Gulf war and trade sanctions caused a threefold increase in mortality among Iraqi children under five years of age. We estimate that an excess of more than *46,900 children died between January and August 1991*. (N Engl J Med 1992;327:9316.)"

MMS: Error

"*Giffords, of course, wasnt the only victim of the Tucson shooting*; 14 were injured and six were killed. It is deeply saddening to read about the dead and to imagine the unending grief for their survivors. /19/  It is particularly difficult to view the sweet, smiling picture of nine-year-old Christina Taylor Green, knowing that her bright life is no longer before her.

"It is equally tragic to read of nine-year-old Akaber, killed by Israeli gunfire to her head while riding in her uncles car to get medical stitches removed, and of the 29 other nine-year-olds killed by Israeli forces in the past decade, *eight of them by Israeli gunfire to the head.*

It is too late for Akabar, Diya, Mohammed, Tom, and the multitude of others. But there is hope that Gabrielle Giffords is going to survive. 

"Let us pray that she recovers fully, that she is able to return to Congress, and that she then works to prevent others  including Palestinians  *from being shot in the head*.

We have better uses for our money than to fund atrocities."

Alison Weir: Shot in the Head


----------



## Dabs (May 19, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



*The topic was not about OBL dumbass, it was about Giffords.
Most of us here are responding to how well she is doing, you on the other hand, started shit with your ridiculous uncalled for remarks~
What are you, about 12??*


----------



## peach174 (May 19, 2011)

Well I heard on the news she went through the surgery fine.
I am glad that she got through it well. 
It looks like she is really on the road to a great recovery.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 19, 2011)

peach174 said:


> Well I heard on the news she went through the surgery fine.
> I am glad that she got through it well.
> It looks like she is really on the road to a great recovery.



Good to hear! Her recovery has been truly amazing. Thanks Peach

You know George, her shooting *is* likely to change her perspective on many things. Hopefully there can be some good to come from the events.

They do say, "A Republican is a Democrat that's been mugged."


----------



## del (May 19, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Naw. I just hate politicians and have the balls to say so. I am not some whiney punk who says one thing and believes another like so many....



yeah, you're a whiny punk. period.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 19, 2011)

Hoss is like the the kid that drops his pants in class to get attention. Not much to see really, and mostly just stinks up the place.


----------



## auditor0007 (May 19, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> To bad the idiot didn't aim better.



Congratulations!  You are the first to ever receive negative rep from me, and you damn well deserve it.


----------



## peach174 (May 19, 2011)

Gabby is my representative and there are many of us conservative dem's who was angry with her vote on that Health Care bill, but we do want her to get completely well, and we were horrified at what had happened to her. 
All  of us think that something dirty was in the works with that Health Care bill.
Gabby was always one to have personal town hall meetings and then we got a call instead with a Dr. trying to talk us into how good a thing it would be.
We all got up in arms about how that was handled, so then she came to town hall meetings and we still did not want that health care bill but she voted for it anyway.
Then when elections came around there was no one that ran against her.
We got really dirty and corrupt dealings going on people. And it has got to be ratted out and fixed. 
But Gabby is a very good person and I am stilling praying for her to have a complete and full recovery.


----------



## xsited1 (May 19, 2011)

peach174 said:


> Gabby is my representative and there are many of us conservative dem's who was angry with her vote on that Health Care bill, but we do want her to get completely well, and we were horrified at what had happened to her.
> All  of us think that something dirty was in the works with that Health Care bill.
> Gabby was always one to have personal town hall meetings and then we got a call instead with a Dr. trying to talk us into how good a thing it would be.
> We all got up in arms about how that was handled, so then she came to town hall meetings and we still did not want that health care bill but she voted for it anyway.
> ...



She didn't listen to her constituents.  This lady didn't either:

Ark. Senator Lincoln, Derivatives Foe, Loses - TheStreet


----------



## westwall (May 19, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...





Ahhhhh, a NAZI!  Why am I not surprised.  That explains a lot.  You claim to want to protect your family but you're too incompetent to do it on your own so you rely on the strength of others to support you.  Makes perfect sense...except that part about hating politicians and all.  Hitler was the consumate politician.  Me I'm a rational anarchist, that means I take care of my family with the help of no one.  I can do it on my own.

However, I realise there are some who are mentally or physically unable to do so and it is society's obligation to take care of them.  So which are you?  Mentally or physically disabled?


----------



## Luissa (May 19, 2011)

Hope it all goes well. Very strong woman!


----------



## Big Hoss (May 19, 2011)

westwall said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



No shit for brains I am not a National Socialist. I believe in Racial Socialism and I believe in a lot of tenants of Libertarianism.


----------



## Big Hoss (May 19, 2011)

westwall said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



What the hell are you babbling about with the not being able to take care of family shit? My family is taken care of perfectly fine....you off your meds this morning or something?


----------



## westwall (May 19, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...






Me thinks you need to read the definition of socialism bucko.  Racial socialism is made up primarily of neo nazi's (which I find very hard to believe you didn't know) and not one of those I have ever met was capable of taking care of themselves.  Well other then through burglery and other criminal activiies, they couldn't hold down a meaningful legit job to save their lives.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 19, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> Giffords called a 2001 visit to Israel a turning point in her life. That same year Israeli forces killed 103 children, 31 by head shots.
> 
> And there wasn't always a firefight raging that allowed Israel and its apologists to claim "human shields."
> 
> ...



And this has what to do with a thread about Representative Gifford's medical condition?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 19, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



If you're waiting for someone to explain the difference between a terrorist and a non-terrorist to you, I really hope you're holding your breath while you wait.

On the other hand, I'm glad to hear that you're proud of what an ignorant, repulsive lowlife you are, because it's probably the most positive personality trait you have.

FLUSH!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 19, 2011)

peach174 said:


> Gabby is my representative and there are many of us conservative dem's who was angry with her vote on that Health Care bill, but we do want her to get completely well, and we were horrified at what had happened to her.
> All  of us think that something dirty was in the works with that Health Care bill.
> Gabby was always one to have personal town hall meetings and then we got a call instead with a Dr. trying to talk us into how good a thing it would be.
> We all got up in arms about how that was handled, so then she came to town hall meetings and we still did not want that health care bill but she voted for it anyway.
> ...



Ms. Giffords is also my Representative, and as a conservative, I have never wanted her to be.  Off the top of my head, I can't think of anything she's done in office that I agreed with.  Nevertheless, she's always seemed like a perfectly pleasant (albeit politically misguided) lady, and I am glad that she's doing well.

The shitstains who want to use her tragedy and her medical condition as an opportunity to shout their hate-filled partisan garbage into cyberspace (and you know who you are, georgephilip) should be treated exactly like dog poop on the sole of your shoe:  scraped off and walked away from.


----------



## georgephillip (May 19, 2011)

Cecilie1200 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Giffords called a 2001 visit to Israel a turning point in her life. That same year Israeli forces killed 103 children, 31 by head shots.
> ...


K-A-R-M-A

Are you confused about those who support shooting children in the head?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 19, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Unless you have evidence of Gabrielle Giffords personally shooting anyone, child or otherwise, in the head, you and Alison Weir (whoever the fuck that is and whyever the fuck I'm supposed to get my panties in a wad because she said something) can both go fuck yourselves with electrified dildos.

Bottom line:  you're still a hate-filled, partisan shitstain who should stop trying to shoehorn his bullshit into threads where they aren't relevant, and the only one I see with negative karma to worry about right now is YOU, skidmark.


----------



## freedombecki (May 19, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> Giffords called a 2001 visit to Israel a turning point in her life. That same year Israeli forces killed 103 children, 31 by head shots.
> 
> And there wasn't always a firefight raging that allowed Israel and its apologists to claim "human shields."
> 
> ...



How many of these children were armed, were about to bomb civilians with what their mothers strapped on their bodies, or were used as shields by terrorists with missles blowing up Israeli mass transportation systems.

Children have no business being used to protect bloodthirsty killers from harm when they are engaged in actual serial murder assassinations of Jewish citizens, concealed by the umbrella term "jihad," which is preposterous from start to finish. 

Terrorist attacks on Israelis in 2001: 200 in Israel alone, not counting thousands of shrapnel maimings and injuries to bystanders. Israel's Victims of Terrorism List 2001-2002


----------



## Caroljo (May 19, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



Bin Laden killed thousands of people....how many did Gabby kill ?


----------



## Big Hoss (May 19, 2011)

Bin Laden didn't personally kill anyone...that isn't the point here....point was I was asking how many of you said it was wrong for Bin Laden to be killed but are expressing sorrow for this politician. I don't care what he did or did not to that isn't the point here.


----------



## georgephillip (May 19, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Giffords called a 2001 visit to Israel a turning point in her life. That same year Israeli forces killed 103 children, 31 by head shots.
> ...


Since September 2000, 124 Israeli children have been killed by Palestinians while 1,452 Palestinian children have died at the hands of Israel. 1,084 Israelis have died due to Palestinian resistance to an illegal Israeli occupation while the heroic Jews have killed 6,430 Palestinians AND stolen their land and water.

No Israeli occupation of Palestine?
No dead Jews.

If Americans Knew - what every American needs to know about Israel/Palestine


----------



## georgephillip (May 19, 2011)

Cecilie1200 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


"According to the organization's (If Americans Knew) website, founder Alison Weir traveled independently throughout the West Bank and Gaza Strip in 2001 and found a situation she considered to be different from what was being reported by the American media. She noted that the U.S. press portrayal was significantly at odds with that reported by media throughout the rest of the world. 

"Convinced that American citizens were being *misinformed and uninformed* on one of the most significant issues affecting them today, Weir founded an organization that would reflect what she considered to be a more objective viewpoint.[5]"

Misinformed and uninformed..sound like your middle names.
Giffords is one of the most useful mouthpieces AIPAC has and fully deserves her fate.
So do brain-shot skanks like you.

If Americans Knew - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zona (May 19, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> To bad the idiot didn't aim better.



Fuck you.


God bless.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 19, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Check the title at the top of the page, ass hat.  Have someone read it to you very carefully.  Does this LOOK like a thread about Israel and the fictitious naton of Palestine?  What part of "get the fuck on-topic" is too complicated for your tiny little peabrain to wrap around?


----------



## Dabs (May 19, 2011)

*You know what??
This thread was supposed to be about Gabby Giffords and how well she is recovering...why the fuck do people have to start making it all political and bringing fuckwad bin laden into the discussion?????????????????????????*


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Naw. I just hate politicians and have the balls to say so. I am not some whiney punk who says one thing and believes another like so many....


 
No you aren't a 'whiney' Punk...just a PUNK.


----------



## The T (May 19, 2011)

The woman didn't deserve what she was dealt. I thank GOD she survived to see her husband hurtled into the cosmos in service to this Republic.


----------



## freedombecki (May 19, 2011)

Giffords is out of surgery! Giffords back in rehab after skull surgery - USATODAY.com



> After the shooting Jan. 8, surgeons at University Medical Center in Tucson removed a portion of the left side of Giffords' skull to prevent her brain from swelling and to halt tissue damage.
> 
> The three-and-a-half-hour procedure Wednesday involved replacing the damaged portion of her skull with a hard plastic implant, or bone flap, created through three-dimensional CT scans. The implant is reattached to the remaining skull using titanium screws and plates.
> 
> ...


----------



## Retread Ol' 37 (May 19, 2011)

peach174 said:


> Today Gabby goes into surgery to have her skull sewn back on. I hope all goes well for her.
> It has been truly amazing how fast she made such progress.



I want to know how the shooter is doing. He seemed like a great American when I heard his rants. We should pray for him.


----------



## Zona (May 19, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Bin Laden didn't personally kill anyone...that isn't the point here....point was I was asking how many of you said it was wrong for Bin Laden to be killed but are expressing sorrow for this politician. I don't care what he did or did not to that isn't the point here.



Hitler and Manson didnt personally kill anyone either.

Stop being a troll.


----------



## georgephillip (May 20, 2011)

Cecilie1200 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...


*Just for you, Cactus ****:*

"Arizona's economy was founded on the 'Five C's:' copper, cotton, cattle, citrus, and climate (tourism). These C's were controlled by big mining and agricultural interests and real estate developers. 

"Corruption was commonplace as they manipulated the political system for their benefit. A group of these capitalists, called the Phoenix 40, controlled state politics until the 1970s, when the political establishment opened up some. But even after their rule, the state capitol has always been a place to lie, bribe, and scam your way to what you want. 

"If the names Don Bowles, Evan Mecham, AZ scam, Fife Symington, or the Keating 5 (which included Senator John McCain) mean anything to you, then you know that corruption is as plentiful as the parking here. And I haven't even mentioned Maricopa County Sheriff Joe Arpaio or State Senator Russell Pearce, the tweedle-dee and tweedle-dum of racist nativism.*

"SB 1070 and Giffords's shooting, in other words, are but the latest of a storied history of corrupt cowboy capitalism."

Possibly your ignorance/indifference is sufficiently authentic you don't recognize the inherent corruption of congressional sluts who enable the killing of thousands of innocent Arabs for campaign contributions?

That's your problem.
Die with it.
Soon. (and take Giffords with you)

Joel Olson: What It's Like to Live in Arizona Right Now


----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Naw. I just hate politicians and have the balls to say so. I am not some whiney punk who says one thing and believes another like so many....



You're beginning to grow on this place like a wart. 

Btw........

You're confusing being outspoken with being a butt-reaming, retarded shit-for-brains, oxygen thief.


----------



## georgephillip (May 20, 2011)

Dabs said:


> *You know what??
> This thread was supposed to be about Gabby Giffords and how well she is recovering...why the fuck do people have to start making it all political and bringing fuckwad bin laden into the discussion?????????????????????????*


Because Giffords is a corrupt political hack whose words and actions have condoned the murder of thousands of innocent human beings from Gaza to Fallujah. Note this threads placement in the "Congress" sub-forum.


----------



## peach174 (May 20, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > *You know what??
> ...



You got proof that Gabby is corrupt?
Palestinians want to wipe Jews off the Earth. Gabby is Jewish.She has a right to defend her race of people.


----------



## georgephillip (May 20, 2011)

peach174 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...


"She voted for the contentious May 2007 Iraq Emergency Supplemental Spending bill, saying, 'I cannot, in good conscience, allow the military to run out of money while American servicemen and women are being attacked every day'.[26]"

That vote made her complicit in the morally degenerate, i.e., corrupt, US occupations of Iraq and Afghanistan. 

Do you see any reason why only Jews are allowed to invade and occupy land that their ancestors' controlled thousands of years ago? Do the Cherokee have similar rights?

Gabrielle Giffords - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## peach174 (May 20, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Are you even an American?
Voting for our troops to remain safer is not corrupt.
There was a legal process there,they did not invade and Jews had a right to have a homeland. 
It was the British who advocated for the Jews to have a homeland because of the wide spread persecution of Jews due to anti semitism in Europe.


----------



## georgephillip (May 20, 2011)

peach174 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Britain had the same profit driven motives for supporting a Jewish homeland as the US has for its occupations of Iraq and Afghanistan:

"When British Foreign Secretary Arthur James Balfour issued his famous 1917 Declaration guaranteeing a 'homeland' for the Jewish people in Palestine, he was less concerned with righting a two thousand year old wrong than *creating divisions* that would serve growing British interests in the Middle East.

Sir Ronald Storrs, the first Governor of Jerusalem, certainly had no illusions about what a 'Jewish homeland' in Palestine meant for the British Empire: 'It will form for England,&#8221; he said, &#8220;*a little loyal Jewish Ulster in a sea of potentially hostile Arabism.*'&#8221;

Socialize the cost.
Privatize the profit.
It hasn't changed since the Fall of Man.

Divide and Conquer as Imperial Rules | FPIF


----------



## peach174 (May 20, 2011)

So what about the majority of countries who voted in the UN for an Israeli state?
What was their motives?
Jews did not invade they became a state by legal means.
Palestinians have a big problem with it and they have never kept any of the agreements that have ever been made.
Israel is not going to give up any of their land. To do so would be suicide for them. They have the right to defend themselves.
Palestinians want to wipe them off the map.


----------



## freedombecki (May 20, 2011)

peach174 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



So antiSemitism is what is driving some here to attack Gabby Giffords. Tough bananas. She's an American first. I'm a card-carrying conservative and a Republican, and I am very sorry a nutcase tried to murder an elected member of Congress. 

No, I don't always like the way Democrats vote, and I'm not happy about the deficit, but my fellow Americans voted in some Democrats, some Independents, and many conservative Republicans last time. We're about to decide whether we will go communist or remain a republic, and I'm getting tired of the bench and the white house doing Congress' job of legislation.

So long as we're still a Republic, I will honor America's right to elect its leaders, free of outside influences.

But when we have too many elected folks going overseas at our expense to get some back-door campaign money, and influence is given to NATO, the UN, and any league of nations over our rules of law is when I won't feel patriotism for people committing these types of out-and-out treason.

Gabriel Giffords is not one of those kinds of Americans to the best of my knowledge, and she deserves America's support in her time of serious disability from a political assassin who murdered others to get to her.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 20, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


I support Bulldozers.


----------



## georgephillip (May 21, 2011)

*And snipers.*

"When Asma and Ahmed step out onto the roof of their home, shoot Asma once through the side of the head as she takes in the laundry that is hanging out to dry. When Ahmed sees what has happened, he will stop feeding his pigeons and try to run back to the stairwell that leads back down into the house. But you will have time to put a single bullet through his head too before he reaches safety: "

Lawrence of Cyberia: How To Get Away With Murder


----------



## freedombecki (May 21, 2011)

This thread is about Gabby Giffords.


----------



## Wonky Pundit (May 21, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



We should feel bad for her about what happened back in January, and we should hope that she recovers completely and as quickly as possible. Any decent human being should do these things. 

That being said, she's still a member of Congress, which means that her voting record and public statements are fair game for criticism. No public official is above reproach. 

As for the rest of the off-topic trolling, that's what ignore lists are for.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 21, 2011)

Wonky Pundit said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



No one is saying, "You can't criticize her", and thank you SO MUCH for irrelevantly defending a "right" that no one attacked.  The point, since it was obviously too complicated for you, is that THIS THREAD is not about that.  If you want to criticize her voting record, by all means, GO START YOUR OWN THREAD INSTEAD OF HIJACKING ONE.

Why do I get the feeling that this defense of shithead behavior is just a precursor to your own future ignoring of the most basic rules of message board behavior?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2011)

Do people really think (R) or (D) or conservative or liberal or immediately contemplate a voting record when they look at a Gabrielle Giffords fighting for her life; to regain her life?  I sure don't.    When she is well and returns to her job, then yes, what she says and does is open for criticism.

Now I think is not the time or place.


----------



## Wonky Pundit (May 21, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Do people really think (R) or (D) or conservative or liberal or immediately contemplate a voting record when they look at a Gabrielle Giffords fighting for her life; to regain her life?  I sure don't.    When she is well and returns to her job, then yes, what she says and does is open for criticism.
> 
> Now I think is not the time or place.



Looking at Giffords' recovery and looking at what she said and did on the job before January are two different things. I'm not doing the latter right now, but I won't go so far as to say that others shouldn't.


----------



## JamesInFlorida (May 28, 2011)

Glad to see Giffords is recovering well. It's a miracle that she's still alive.

I want to give a BIG kudos to the several people who lean conservative on the board who're being classy and not going the hack route.  

Let's not feed the trolls.


----------



## Sallow (May 28, 2011)

She's a tough lady. She's made amazing recovery and I hope to see her back on the job soon.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 28, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Start a seperate thread, you idiot.........This thread is not the place for your anti-american bullshit.

In fact, why do you even bother living here?........You hate everything about this great country.


----------



## georgephillip (May 28, 2011)

How many Muslim women has the US military shot in the head with Gifford's support?
Live by the gun; die by it.
Or worse.


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 28, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> How many Muslim women has the US military shot in the head with Gifford's support?
> Live by the gun; die by it.
> Or worse.


None that i've heard of, punk.

But there's a whole lot o' extremist muslim men with big ol' holes in their empty heads.


----------



## georgephillip (May 28, 2011)

How many of those Muslim males posed the slightest threat to US families?

What do you call someone who kills innocent Muslims for money?


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 28, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> How many of those Muslim males posed the slightest threat to US families?
> 
> What do you call someone who kills innocent Muslims for money?


Not sure......But they sure as hell posed a threat to our troops.

The only ones responsible for innocent Muslims being killed, are muslim extremists themselves.

And, how many innocent Muslims have been killed by Muslim extremists?.........Hundreds of thousands, to answer the question.


----------



## georgephillip (May 29, 2011)

*How many American children have Muslim "extremists" killed?*

"These results provide strong evidence that the Gulf war and trade sanctions caused a threefold increase in mortality among Iraqi children under five years of age. We estimate that an excess of more than *46,900 children died between January and August 1991*. (N Engl J Med "

MMS: Error


----------



## Wicked Jester (May 29, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> *How many American children have Muslim "extremists" killed?*
> 
> "These results provide strong evidence that the Gulf war and trade sanctions caused a threefold increase in mortality among Iraqi children under five years of age. We estimate that an excess of more than *46,900 children died between January and August 1991*. (N Engl J Med "
> 
> MMS: Error


Nice try at deflection, dumbass.

Now, how many innocent Muslims have been killed by Muslim extremists?


----------



## georgephillip (May 29, 2011)

Wicked Jester said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *How many American children have Muslim "extremists" killed?*
> ...


How many Muslims were extremists before 46,900 Iraqi children were murdered?
Think Gabby's heroic husband personally killed any of them?
Baby Killer.


----------



## American Legacy (Jun 2, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> *How many American children have Muslim "extremists" killed?*
> 
> "These results provide strong evidence that the Gulf war and trade sanctions caused a threefold increase in mortality among Iraqi children under five years of age. We estimate that an excess of more than *46,900 children died between January and August 1991*. (N Engl J Med "
> 
> MMS: Error


A tragedy that we can squarely blame on Saddam Hussein.  Or do you blame the police who arrest a criminal when that criminal's family is impoverished as a result of the breadwinner's crimes?


----------



## tension (Jun 2, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> To bad the idiot didn't aim better.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 2, 2011)

American Legacy said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > *How many American children have Muslim "extremists" killed?*
> ...


Only if the police drop bombs on the local water treatment plant.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jun 2, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



How many Americans became extremists after radical Muslims attacked Americans?:
1979 Iran Hostage Crisis: seizure of US Tehran Embassy, Iran (Nov 4, 1979 for 444 days)
1983 Bombing of US Beirut Embassy, Lebanon (April 18, 1983)
1983 Bombing of US Marine barracks, Beirut, Lebanon (Oct 23, 1983)
1983 Bombing of US Kuwait Embassy (Dec 12, 1983)
1984 Bombing of US Beirut Embassy (again) (Sept 20, 1984)
1984 Kuwait Airlines Flight 221 hijacked to Tehran  American passengers murdered (Dec 3, 1984)
1985 Hijacking TWA Flight 847 hijacked to Beirut (June 14, 1985)
1985 Hijacking cruise ship Achille Lauro, wheelchair-bound American is thrown overboard & killed (Oct 7, 1985)
1986 Bombing Berlin disco frequented by US servicemen (April 5, 1986)
1988 Bombing Pan Am Flight 103 over Lockerbie, Scotland, 100&#8242;s murdered (Dec 21, 1988)
1993 First bombing World Trade Center, New York City, 7 Killed, 1,042 wounded (Feb 26, 1993)
1993 Foiled NY Landmarks plot by Omar Abdel Rahman to blow up the Holland and Lincoln tunnels
and other New York City landmarks
1993 Attempted Assassination of Pres. Bush Sr. during visit to Kuwait (April 14, 1993)
1993 Black Hawk Down: shot down US helicopters in Mogadishu, Somalia,
during Operation Restore Hope (Oct 3-4, 1993)
1994 Plot to assassinate President Clinton during visit to the Philippines
1995 Failed Project Bojinka by Ramzi Yousef to blow up a dozen US airliners over the Pacific (end in Jan 1995)
1995 Bombing US military headquarters, Riyadh, Saudi Arabia (Nov 13, 1995)
1996 Bombing Khobar Towers, Saudi Arabia, housing U.S. foreign military personnel (Jun 25, 1996)
1998 Bombing U.S. Nairobi Embassy, Kenya, Africa (Aug 7, 1998)
1998 Bombing U.S. Dar es Salaam Embassy, Tanzania, Africa (Aug 7, 1998)
1999 Foiled LAX Millennium plot by Ahmed Ressam to bomb Los Angeles International Airport
(Ressam was arrested at US Canadian border)
2000 Failed USS The Sullivans bombing that was refueling in the port of Aden, Yemen. (Jan 3, 2000)
2000 Bombing USS Cole in the port of Aden, Yemen, 17 U.S. Navy sailors murdered (Oct 12, 2000)
(The USS Cole was not engaged in any combat during this period)

And those are just the major incidents and don't include the more than 68 Muslim attacks on Americans in America that have killed more than 3000 Americans since 1972:
List of Islamic Terror Attacks in America

And yet still Americans aren't blowing up Muslim schools and busses, aren't committing random acts of terror trying to kill as many Muslims as they can.

Yes there has been some innocent collateral damage in war.  There always has been.
But the vast majority of innocent Muslim deaths has been at the hands of radical Muslims.

And you can try to spin your hate at people like Gabby Giffords and other innocent Americans until the cows come home and you won't be able to change that truth no matter how much you hate America and admire Muslim terrorist murderers.


----------



## georgephillip (Jun 2, 2011)

Those who support the killing of thousands of Muslim civilians for money are hardly innocent.

I don't admire or defend hired killers of any nationality, obviously you do.
*Are you personally making any profit from US war crimes in Iraq and Afghanistan?*

Collateral damage is when the for-profit bombs are killing other people's children.
What would you call someone who killed your family for pay?

Americans are blowing up schools and mosques regularly thousands of miles from their homeland.
And they are doing it for the money:

"A study, published in prestigious medical journal The Lancet, estimated that over 600,000 Iraqis had been killed as a result of the invasion as of July 2006. Iraqis have continued to be killed since then. The death counter provides a rough daily update of this number based on a rate of increase derived from the Iraq Body Count. (See the complete explanation.)

"The estimate that over a million Iraqis have died received independent confirmation from a prestigious British polling agency in January 2008. Opinion Research Business estimated that the death toll between March 2003 and August 2007 was 1,033,000.

"This devastating human toll demands greater recognition. *It eclipses the Rwandan genocide and our leaders are directly responsible.* Little wonder they do not publicly cite it. You can use the simple HTML code above to post the counter to your website to help spread the word."

*Leaders like Gabby Giffords and her heroic husband.*

Iraq Deaths | Just Foreign Policy


----------



## waltky (Jun 12, 2011)

She looks good...

*First photos of Gabrielle Giffords released*
_12 June`11 - The first photos of Rep. Gabrielle Giffords since she was shot in the head in a mass shooting in Tucson about five months ago were released early Sunday._


> Her staff provided two photographs to The Arizona Republic and also planned to share the images with theArizona Daily Starand on Giffords' Facebook page. According to her staff, the decision to share them was made by Giffords and her husband, Mark Kelly, who hope the photos will help Giffords avoid the glare of camera lenses when she begins outpatient therapy later this month.  The goal was to satisfy "public curiosity about her appearance," said C.J. Karamargin, Giffords' communications director. "We want to avoid a paparazzi situation."  The photographs were taken on May 17 in the hours before Giffords' cranioplasty surgery by P.K. Weis of SouthwestPhotoBank.com, who photographed Giffords in the garden of the Houston rehab hospital where she is recovering. Weis, the former photo editor of the Tucson Citizen, is also Giffords' friend and said the photos were not altered.
> 
> The images depict Giffords alone and with her mother, Gloria Giffords. Her face shows almost no visible vestige of the bullet, which pierced her forehead, traveled through the left side of her brain, and exited her head. Her left eye appears slightly smaller than her right eye, likely because a piece of Giffords' skull was still missing when this photo was taken, her staff explained. The cranioplasty has since repaired her skull. In the photo, her brown hair has grown since it was shaved by Tucson doctors, and it covers surgical scars on her scalp. There is a scar at her throat left by a tracheotomy. Around her neck, she wears her husband's wedding ring on a chain.  "It is remarkable to think that this is a woman who was shot at point blank range in the head less than six months ago," said Karamargin. "We all came to the same conclusion: 'Wow, Gabby looks great.'
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 12, 2011)

lol


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 12, 2011)

Go Gabbie!!! Remarkable comeback !!!!


----------



## Cal (Jun 12, 2011)

waltky said:


> She looks good...
> 
> *First photos of Gabrielle Giffords released*
> _12 June`11 - The first photos of Rep. Gabrielle Giffords since she was shot in the head in a mass shooting in Tucson about five months ago were released early Sunday._
> ...



She's looking great.. What a strong woman.. Amazing recovery! I hope she keeps going.. Arizona needs her in there fightin' for 'em! God Bless Her.


----------



## Warrior102 (Jun 12, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> To bad the idiot didn't aim better.



You are one deranged individual. 
Hopefully someone will forward your post to the FBI and they will have a nice chat with you while you're in cuffs.
Pathetic. You should be ashamed.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm pleased to see that she is recovering well.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 12, 2011)

Cal said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > She looks good...
> ...



No, we really don't, and there are limits on how long I think it's just and reasonable to expect us to do without any representation, but on a personal level, I'm glad she's doing well.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 12, 2011)

I saw the newly released photos of her, and I must say, she looks so happy and healthy, and I hope she continues to improve more and more


----------



## jillian (Jun 12, 2011)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> > waltky said:
> ...



yeah, you really do need someone sane.

and sure y'are....


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jun 13, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Big Hoss said:
> 
> 
> > To bad the idiot didn't aim better.
> ...



Don't feed the trolls. "Big Hoss" is just a 12 year old trying to get a rise out of people, as far as I can see.


----------



## Steve Hanson (Jun 13, 2011)

Look at the smile.  Amazing!


----------



## Big Hoss (Jun 13, 2011)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Hoss said:
> ...



..I got an infraction for using free speech damn ain't life great here...meh whatever...some tard whines about a post made a month ago and I get an infraction from some butt hurt kid...


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 13, 2011)

jillian said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Cal said:
> ...



Don't project your own lack of character and morality onto me.  I already had a shower today.


----------



## rh287 (Jun 14, 2011)

My daughter suffered a severe brain injury as a passenger  in freak low speed car crash at the age of 17. At the scene of the wreck, her heart had to be re-started 4 times before she was even stable enough to be put on a life flight. She fell into a number 4 coma  within an hour of the accident which is very severe and practically hopeless as far as initial prognosis. A number 3-1  coma is as bad as you can get, (Compete Vegetative State). So I know something about traumatic brain injuries (TBI).  From all that I saw on Giffords' injuries, its astonishing she survived, let alone is making, so far, a remarkable recovery. My daughter's personality did change. But if you never knew her before the accident, you would never know she ever received  a brain injury, let alone lost approximately 1/3 of her brain function. She just graduated *on time* with her masters in Speech Pathology.  A 6 year medical degree with a   4.0 GPA. She was taught by her many therapists at Baylor Hospital in Dallas, Tx and out-patient treatment afterwards  how to do everything for her unique situation, including work extremely hard and effectively  to study and permanently retain what she studied. She just started working with TBI patients full time as a State licensed Speech Pathologist. Receiving that State license shows how well she recovered. No state just gives out those license. Sure being a 4 year a speech therapist is one thing...but a 6 year speech pathologist degree / license, (which allows Speech Therapists to legally  work under her license number after the Speech Pathologist's 3 year internship),  is very hard to attain for anyone. Her neurologist has stated that my daughter's recovery was something he has never seen before. He is amazed and told me there is really no explanation that can explain her recovery with the exception that my daughter has always been very religious. Strangely he is not religious and  I lost any religion I had during that whole 7 year event. 

I hope Giffords makes at least as an  incredible recovery as my daughter did. And actually gets to go to the execution of her assailant if she chooses to.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 14, 2011)

Big Hoss said:


> Naw. I just hate politicians and have the balls to say so. I am not some whiney punk who says one thing and believes another like so many....



There are over 300 million of us in theis country.  We need a government to a degree, therefore, politicans.  We have an abundance of bad ones to be sure.  Anarchy is not a good option.  You should have your balls removed before procreation becomes a reality.  Your the whiney punk with cyber courage.  Deal with it.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 14, 2011)

Might not agree with some major issues Giffords supports, but would rather have 435 people like her in Congress.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 14, 2011)

rh287 said:


> My daughter suffered a severe brain injury as a passenger  in freak low speed car crash at the age of 17. At the scene of the wreck, her heart had to be re-started 4 times before she was even stable enough to be put on a life flight. She fell into a number 4 coma  within an hour of the accident which is very severe and practically hopeless as far as initial prognosis. A number 3 coma is as bad as you can get, (Compete Vegetative State). So I know something about traumatic brain injuries (TBI).  From all that I saw on Giffords' injuries, its astonishing she survived, let alone is making, so far, a remarkable recovery. My daughter's personality did change. But if you never knew her before the accident, you would never know she ever received  a brain injury, let alone lost approximately 1/3 of her brain function. She just graduated *on time* with her masters in Speech Pathology.  A 6 year medical degree with a   4.0 GPA. She was taught by her many therapists at Baylor Hospital in Dallas, Tx and out-patient treatment afterwards  how to do everything for her unique situation, including work extremely hard and effectively  to study and permanently retain what she studied. She just started working with TBI patients full time as a State licensed Speech Pathologist. Receiving that State license shows how well she recovered. No state just gives out those license. Sure being a 4 year a speech therapist is one thing...but a 6 year speech pathologist degree / license, (which allows Speech Therapists to legally  work under her license number after the Speech Pathologist's 3 year internship),  is very hard to attain for anyone. Her neurologist has stated that my daughter's recovery was something he has never seen before. He is amazed and told me there is really no explanation that can explain her recovery with the exception that my daughter has always been very religious. Strangely he is not religious and  I lost any religion I had during that whole 7 year event.
> 
> I hope Giffords makes at least as an  incredible recovery as my daughter did. And actually gets to go to the execution of her assailant if she chooses to.



Thank you rh for your awesome story!
I am very happy things turned out as wonderful as they have for your daughter and you and your family...and from the looks of things, Gabby Giffords is doing very well too. Modern medicine can sure do some remarkable things. I don't think anyone will ever be able to look at Ms. Giffords and notice a thing, once her hair grows back in and she wears it in the style in which she always did, or perhaps, she may go for a new style 
But her smile and face, sure are radiant!
(all I barely see now, is a small portion of an indent on her left forehead/temple area)
It's nice when we hear stories such as yours and that of Giffords'.....all we hear anymore it seems, are so much of that bad, and even tho these started out as bad stories, the endings have shown how much they turned out good *smiles*


----------



## peach174 (Jun 14, 2011)

She is really looking good.
And she may be released at the end of the month to go home, and do outpatient therapy.
It's really a miracle and in 6 months time.


----------



## Sallow (Jun 14, 2011)

Amazing recovery. I hope she back up and at them soon.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jun 14, 2011)

rh287 said:


> My daughter suffered a severe brain injury as a passenger  in freak low speed car crash at the age of 17. At the scene of the wreck, her heart had to be re-started 4 times before she was even stable enough to be put on a life flight. She fell into a number 4 coma  within an hour of the accident which is very severe and practically hopeless as far as initial prognosis. A number 3-1  coma is as bad as you can get, (Compete Vegetative State). So I know something about traumatic brain injuries (TBI).  From all that I saw on Giffords' injuries, its astonishing she survived, let alone is making, so far, a remarkable recovery. My daughter's personality did change. But if you never knew her before the accident, you would never know she ever received  a brain injury, let alone lost approximately 1/3 of her brain function. She just graduated *on time* with her masters in Speech Pathology.  A 6 year medical degree with a   4.0 GPA. She was taught by her many therapists at Baylor Hospital in Dallas, Tx and out-patient treatment afterwards  how to do everything for her unique situation, including work extremely hard and effectively  to study and permanently retain what she studied. She just started working with TBI patients full time as a State licensed Speech Pathologist. Receiving that State license shows how well she recovered. No state just gives out those license. Sure being a 4 year a speech therapist is one thing...but a 6 year speech pathologist degree / license, (which allows Speech Therapists to legally  work under her license number after the Speech Pathologist's 3 year internship),  is very hard to attain for anyone. Her neurologist has stated that my daughter's recovery was something he has never seen before. He is amazed and told me there is really no explanation that can explain her recovery with the exception that my daughter has always been very religious. Strangely he is not religious and  I lost any religion I had during that whole 7 year event.
> 
> I hope Giffords makes at least as an  incredible recovery as my daughter did. And actually gets to go to the execution of her assailant if she chooses to.



They're not going to execute him.  Didn't you hear?  He's not competent to stand trial.  Nuttier than a pecan tree, apparently.


----------



## Wonky Pundit (Jun 15, 2011)

Not for now, at least. It's still possible for a defendant who is declared incompetent to be reassessed after treatment and go on trial later.


----------

